# devia era ser



## karmerkarmerruk

Olá a tudos.

Estava a ler um livro de Saramago e encontrei esta construção <<quer-me parecer que você errou a vocação, *devia era ser* filósofo>>, e tenho umas perguntas a propósito:

1) Aquela construção tem um nome?

2) Qual a diferença com um simple "devia ser"?

3) Quanto é comum na linguagem coloquial?

4) Se pode usar com outros auxiliares? Por exemplo: queria era ser

5) Como se conjuga nas outras pessoas? Querias eras ser, queriamos eramos ser, queriam eram ser?


----------



## pfaa09

1) Desconheço. É uma afirmação, um conselho, uma ideia.
2) desta forma fica mais enfatizado, mas não existe grande diferença. É como dizer que a pessoa devia ser outra coisa em vez daquilo que escolheu, ou da vocação que tem.
O "era", neste tipo de construção, funciona com o sentido de dar uma alternativa.
3) Bastante.
4) Sim, o exemplo que deu é normal. Exemplo: "Ela queria era ser como eu, bonita e inteligente."
5) O normal é mudar apenas a conjugação do 1º verbo. Por exemplo: "quer-me parecer que (nós) errámos a vocação, *devíamos era ser* filósofos."


karmerkarmerruk said:


> 5) Como se conjuga nas outras pessoas? Querias era*s* ser, quer*í*amos era*mos* ser, queriam eram ser?


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

Muito obrigado!

Posso também dizer "tinha devido ser"?


----------



## pfaa09

karmerkarmerruk said:


> Posso também dizer "tinha devido ser"?


Não faz sentido.


----------



## patriota

devia ser = dovresti essere
devia era ser = dovresti piuttosto essere

Mais exemplos:

Você errou a vocação. [O que devia ser] era [ser filósofo]. -> Devia era ser filósofo!
Vocês foram à serra. [Aonde deviam ir] era [ir à praia]. -> Deviam era ir à praia!
Nós comeremos sardinha. [O que queremos comer] é [comer salmão]. -> Queremos é comer salmão!


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

O que não entendo é se *devia era ser* expressa uma condição que já não pode acontecer.

Por exemplo: devia era ser filósofo (mas agora é tarde demais para te tornares filósofo).

Como no inglês "you should have been" ou no italiano "avresti dovuto essere".


----------



## pfaa09

karmerkarmerruk said:


> O que não entendo é se *devia era ser* expressa uma condição que já não pode acontecer.
> 
> Por exemplo: devia era ser filósofo (mas agora é tarde demais para te tornares filósofo).
> 
> Como no inglês "you should have been" ou no italiano "avresti dovuto essere".


Tirando a construção deste contexto, é uma situação que pode acontecer. Não está implícito que assim seja.
O "you should have been" é *devias/deverias ter sido*, e aqui sim, já não pode ser.
No texto de Saramago, fala de vocação. A vocação é algo com que se nasce (maioritariamente), algo para o qual temos uma inclinação, um gosto natural.
Não é uma opção, um curso ou uma aprendizagem. A pessoa a quem se refere, nasceu com a vocação errada. É isso que dá a entender.


----------



## patriota

E para ajudar....

Idiomas não são matemática, e empregamos tempos compostos com menos frequência que em italiano. Porém, pode imaginar que "_devia era ser_" foi utilizado porque a pessoa ainda está viva e em idade de trabalhar. Se estivesse no leito de morte, aí sim, "_você devia [era] ter sido filósofo_", com a forma composta "_ter sido_", seria a única opção.


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

Okay. E com quais tempos verbais é possivel isto?

É possivel dizer "deveste foi ser" (??)


----------



## patriota

karmerkarmerruk said:


> Okay. E com quais tempos verbais é possivel isto?
> 
> É possivel dizer "deveste foi ser" (??)


Como o @pfaa09 explicou no começo, o que estamos discutindo serve apenas para dar ênfase e, nem sequer nós, falantes nativos, vemos tanta diferença de sentido. É um fenômeno sutil da língua espontânea.

Tecnicamente, esse recurso pode receber o nome de "_verbo ser expletivo_". É uma redundância, como "_o que é que_" ou a aparente dupla negativa de "_não comi nada_". E, ao contrário dessas outras redundâncias, que são fundamentais no português, o tema da sua pergunta não é tão essencial assim, e você poderia até mesmo ser considerado fluente sem nunca ter dito algo como "_devias é ser..._". É apenas um detalhe avançado, que você vai entender melhor com o tempo, quando já estiver mais acostumado com as culturas lusófonas e a maneira como estruturamos os nossos pensamentos e nos expressamos.

Obviamente, estamos sempre abertos para quaisquer perguntas, e é ótimo que você se interesse e se esforce para entender todas as frases anômalas que encontrar. Estou dizendo tudo isso só para que não se preocupe tanto com o "_ser expletivo_" por enquanto. Neste momento, seria melhor concentrar os seus estudos em frases menos complicadas.

O pretérito perfeito do verbo _dever _(_devi_, _deveste, deveu_) nunca é comum quando o verbo é dito com esse sentido, mesmo em orações simples. Seria estranho ouvir um falante nativo dizer, por exemplo: "_Devi tomar remédio_". Outro verbo, como _tive_ ou _precisei_, ficaria melhor nesse contexto.

_Em vez de estudares alquimia....

... deves é ser filosófo _(conselho concreto para o futuro)
_... devias/deverias + é/era + ser filosófo _(comentário; pode ainda acontecer ou não)
_... devias/deverias + é/era + ter sido filosófo _(comentário; não pode mais acontecer)

Com verbos que ficam bem no pretérito perfeito, são possíveis, na coloquialidade, frases como:

_Você acha que foi fácil conseguir um pedido de desculpas? Tive [foi] é que comprar um presente para ela. 
Achas que comi sardinha? Comi é/foi salmão!  _

Veja só como a língua real tem complexidades minuciosas: "_tive foi é que comprar..._", vários verbos seguidos apenas para dar uma ênfase muito cultural e específica à ideia de "_comprei_"! Todos os idiomas têm curiosidades assim. As frases completas seriam:

_O que tive que fazer foi comprar um presente para ela.
O que comi foi salmão._


----------



## Ari RT

Imagino que esse uso do pretérito perfeito significando condicional seja um complicador para os não nativos.
- ...devia era ser filósofo = deveria ser é filósofo = filósofo é o que você deveria ser;
- Meu carro devia era ser azul, não branco = meu carro azul deveria ser é branco = branco é como deveria ser meu carro azul.

As diferenças para o simpleS "devia ser" são a ênfase e a implicação de alternativa: você quer ir para o céu, (mas) vai É para o inferno. Em uma construção mais direta "você quer ir para o céu, mas É para o inferno que você vai".
O verbo chave da questão é o verbo ser. Pode-se usar qualquer outro junto com "ser", inclusive o mesmo "ser". Não ande calçado, você deve é andar descalço; casou-se com Maria, mas com Cláudia é que seria feliz.
No seu exemplo, o autor da frase escolheu flexionar o verbo "dever" na locução "dever ser". Eu flexionei o verbo "ser" para tornar mais simples a explicação. Mas as duas formas são frequentes no uso coloquial, pelo menos no Brasil. O jeito do Saramago é mais frequente. Exploro mais o outro em benefício do entendimento.


----------



## patriota

Ari RT said:


> Imagino que esse uso do pretérito perfeito significando condicional seja um complicador para os não nativos.


Sim, pensei nisso quando publiquei o meu primeiro comentário, mas como é algo que aparece logo nas primeiras frases aprendidas (_Queria ter um helicóptero. / pt-PT: Gostava de ter um helicóptero),_ também pensei que alguém sem medo do Saramago já teria se acostumado com essa particularidade.


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

Obrigados a tudos pela ajuda, agora está um bocadinho mais claro. 

@Ari RT: pessoalmente eu não o acho complicador por que é muito parecido a como usamos esse tempo na minha língua materna e além disso é algo que se aprende nos primeiros capítulos de qualquer livro de gramática. 

Sei que Saramago é bastante impérvio mas os desafios não me assustam. (^^)


----------



## guihenning

karmerkarmerruk said:


> Obrigados a tudos pela ajuda, agora está um bocadinho mais claro.


«Obrigado» aqui tem de ser singular, já que o sujeito é uma só pessoa: você. E «todos» é com “o”: «_obrigado_ _a_ _todos_» “tudo” não tem plural e não é o mesmo que “todo”.
No mais, boa leitura e bem-vindo(a) ao fórum


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

Foram erros de digitação  mas obrigado na mesma.  Agradeço muito qualquer tipo de correção.


----------



## karmerkarmerruk

Olá a todos.

Dei-me conta de que, nessa frase, nem entendo totalmente o que quer dizer *quer-me parecer*, posso mais ou menos intuir o significado mas agradecia muito uma explicação exaustiva.

Obrigado antecipadamente.


----------



## guihenning

Parece-me; a mim parece-me; a mim me parece que você errou a vocação

A estrutura é provavelmente lusitana, pois não me lembro de tê-la ouvido no Brasil, mas o significado facilmente se compreende. O verbo "querer" não tem nenhum sentido específico realmente, parece só marcar o discurso dalguma maneira, faz parte da expressão. Lembrei-me doutro exemplo com "querer": "'tá querendo me dar fome", em que o verbo querer tem sentido somente expletivo, faz parte da expressão, mas não tem significado próprio. Diferente da questão original em que o verbo "ser" traz ênfase à frase, o mesmo não acontece com "querer" nos exemplos supracitados.



karmerkarmerruk said:


> 3) Quanto é comum na linguagem coloquial?


*Quão* comum é na linguagem coloquial?

Antes de adjetivos, é "quão" que se utiliza em vez de "quanto"


----------



## Carfer

É uma forma mais _soft_, menos afirmativa, de dizer _'parece-me_'. _'Parecer_', em si mesmo, já traduz um certo grau de dúvida, mas dizer '_quer-me parecer' _acentua ainda mais ideia de '_aparentar ser alguma coisa_'.
Se é lusitanismo ou não, não sei (vejo agora que o guihenning já esclareceu esse ponto), mas é uma forma comum de introduzir uma opinião sujeita a comprovação ou confirmação, dependendo quão comum é, evidentemente, do domínio que o falante tem da língua. Não creio que seja de esperar num nível coloquial básico.


----------

